# Memorial Day



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Took the new boat out to get it bloody. 4 amberjack, 1 scamp, 1 blackfin. Lost several AJs that we could slow down. Lost a 30# Hoo at the boat. My crew were 1 11 year old and 4 16 year olds that had never been to the blue water. Fun for all


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds like a fun trip, and looks like you got some meat to take home too.


----------



## Christo' (May 19, 2012)

In addition to blood you got to put a scratch or two on a new boat as well. Then you can really enjoy it. Good catch.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Hooyah. Thanks for the report.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks all. New electronics going on now, suppose to be done tomorrow so go after the endangered snapper this weekend.


----------

